# Which is bigger?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Are Show Racers the same size as Giant Homers? Just an odd question, they look very much alike.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pixy said:


> Are Show Racers the same size as Giant Homers? Just an odd question, they look very much alike.


Go to one of those pigeon shows and take a look at the two breeds. No way to confuse the two...no where close to the same size.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there such bird called giant homers. i have heard of genuine homers but not giant. how big are they


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes there is, here is a link to the American Giant Homer page. I have never owned one before, but i am looking into getting some to breed. http://members.aol.com/duiven/standards/giant/giant.htm


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, they are almost big as the kings. I am sure they are nice. I guess that they are not great fliers because of the size.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Now that I think about it, maybe the bird in my mind was called something else. To me it looked larger then a turkey and must have weighted 20 pounds or more. It took two strong men to hold one down at the last show I was at !!  .... .....


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

anyway its a nice bird. i like big birds. they are fun to look at


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Now that I think about it, maybe the bird in my mind was called something else. To me it looked larger then a turkey and must have weighted 20 pounds or more. It took two strong men to hold one down at the last show I was at !!  .... .....


Yeah, right, Warren... Now, THAT'S my kind of pij...nice and HUGGABLE...IF it would let me...


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Yeah, right, Warren... Now, THAT'S my kind of pij...nice and HUGGABLE...IF it would let me...


I very much agree! lol. If only they were big as a turkey and veery huggable  Tie two of them to you and fly away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pixy said:


> I very much agree! lol. If only they were big as a turkey and veery huggable  Tie two of them to you and fly away.


Actually, Pixy, would be so much nicer to climb on one's back and then FLY!
But then, you're talkin' a real MUTANT PIGEON and only in my dreams!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yea i hear the same, people tell me that they are definatley more "show type" birds. Not very good fliers.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Actually, Pixy, would be so much nicer to climb on one's back and then FLY!
> But then, you're talkin' a real MUTANT PIGEON and only in my dreams!


lol! chah! that would be much more fun!... the only downside... HUGE nesting poopies....now that would be real mess.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pixy said:


> lol! chah! that would be much more fun!... the only downside... HUGE nesting poopies....now that would be real mess.


Oh, I don't know...pijie poop makes great fertilizer AND, you just have to have one nest on a cliff...they usually poop over the side!   

(the Grand Canyon comes to mind). You see I've thought this fantasy OUT!  

*(Note: just substitute a "dragon" for a pij)*

HEY! Wouldn't that make a GREAT Children's Fantasy Story: a girl and a boy and their pet flying PIGEON! Just think of all the adventures! Move over Harry Potter!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Homer Breeds*



Pixy said:


> Are Show Racers the same size as Giant Homers? Just an odd question, they look very much alike.


 HI PIXY, I raise AMERICAN SHOW RACERS and I also raise RACING HOMERS. To answer your question.Yes the GIANT HOMER is a much larger bird.
GIANT HOMER weight cocks 24-27 ounces hens22-25 ounces
AMERICAN SHOW RACER weight 17-22 onces
ENGLISH EXHIBITION HOMER cocks 25 onces hens 23 onces
GENUINE HOMER cocks23 ounces hens21 ounces
GERMAN BEAUTY HOMER 17-20 ounces
RACING HOMER 15-18 ounces
 I would also point out that with the ASR birds that are on the low end in weight will not have much of a chance to win at a show as the trend is for a more powerful bird in the higher end of the weight scale. There are other or were other homer breeds the VALENCIAN HOMER and the VALENCIAN MAGANY HOMER these two birds are SPANISH birds that have been replaced by the raceing homers it is doubtful if any of these SPANISH birds are still around. .GEORGE


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI PIXY, I raise AMERICAN SHOW RACERS and I also raise RACING HOMERS. To answer your question.Yes the GIANT HOMER is a much larger bird.
> GIANT HOMER weight cocks 24-27 ounces hens22-25 ounces
> AMERICAN SHOW RACER weight 17-22 onces
> ENGLISH EXHIBITION HOMER cocks 25 onces hens 23 onces
> ...



Thankyou very much!
Its just that i saw them in pictures next to eachother and the looked very much alike except for their cere. Thankyou for your help!


----------

